# Finally! We Broke 70 Degrees



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Yippee! it's 71 and sunny blue skies and NO WIND! Yahoo! Trailer doors, windows, and vents are OPEN!
Now all she needs is supplies, the batteries put back on, a little fresh water, some water and stuff in the black tank, a pickup, a driver, a copilot, a 4 year old grandaughter, and one ferocious 12 lb dog







and and we're good to go! Will May 2nd ever get here?


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I know how you feel it is almost 60 in Coeur d'Alene, it feels like 70 though. We have not had a nice day like this since last September. Yea.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's 90 here in So Calif today


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

It's about 85 here today. First hot day of 2008


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Spring is coming! Only 44 here today with snow tonight......


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I know how you feel --

we had our first 70 degree day on Jan 12...

Our first 80 degree day on Jan 29 -

And had to wait all the way to mid February to have our first 90 degree day...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NOPE NOT YET we did make 64 Tuesday, BUT with the windchill factored in the "real feel" was 35. 
I'll do my best not to complain if I can get 70 and no rain for Mother's Day weekend.


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Mid 70's here in NJ! We are so ready to camp! We had a mild winter and when I was young I remember still getting snow in April (bite my tongue....LOL) We are going to have our camper brought to the Poconos next weekend and we are counting the days! We have all our stuff ready to go. Thank goodness for Spring! We get to spend the first night in our 32 BHDS LE Thank goodness we got rid of our Coachmen!!

Happy Camping everyone!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Only 3 seasons here in south GA. Spring, which is already in the mid 80's, a long hot, humid Summer(over 100 for like 30 months) and Fall(days in the 60's nights 20/30's). They say we have a winter....I think it's the last week in Feb. I wish it would just ......stay cool.


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> Only 3 seasons here in south GA. Spring, which is already in the mid 80's, a long hot, humid Summer(over 100 for like 30 months) and Fall(days in the 60's nights 20/30's). They say we have a winter....I think it's the last week in Feb. I wish it would just ......stay cool.


I need to move to Georgia! My arthritis hates the cold so much! Now I know where to go


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bonseye said:


> Only 3 seasons here in south GA. Spring, which is already in the mid 80's, a long hot, humid Summer(over 100 for like 30 months) and Fall(days in the 60's nights 20/30's). They say we have a winter....I think it's the last week in Feb. I wish it would just ......stay cool.


I need to move to Georgia! My arthritis hates the cold so much! Now I know where to go

[/quote]

My r/a hates the cold too but for the last 2 weeks it's been really mean to me, worse than when it was cold!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Spring is coming! Only 44 here today with snow tonight......


Yes, I was doing some spring planting today when the rain started turning more.... solid








It should be nice next weekend though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice here in Portland! I saw 84 this afternoon at about 4:30.
Our high temp for the year to date has been high 50's. The prediction for today was 75, and we thought it was pretty impressive that we were going to skip the 60's altogether.

Little did we know we would skip the 60's AND the 70's!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We are at Normandy Farms on a weekend that predicted 5 days of rain. The wrath of God rolled thru around 6:30am after that blue skies and 68 all day. I'm sitting here by the fire at 11pm and its still in the 50's not rain around. man I should have been a weatherman they are never right in New England.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We've been all over the place wheer temps are concerned. Have hit 90s already, then two days later, 50s.

This weekend, upper 60s and sunshine. BUT, the grass is all green and all the trees have bloomed. Looks like Spring! Sod's in, flower's planted, and bushes trimmed already.

One more month and S. Padre Island, here we come!

Mark


----------

